# Trek-Klein Bikes nach 1995



## SPREECITYRIDER (26. September 2011)

Da man mit einem Klein aus der Zeit nach der Übernahme durch Trek nicht gerne in Classic Bike Foren gesehen ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich ein Paar von euch finden ,die Ihr Bike trotzdem gerne mal zeigen würden.

Durch die einzigartigen Airbrushlackierungen und Rahmendetails werden die Klassischen Pre-Trek Klein´s immer eine Sonderstellung einnehmen aber, wenn ein Trek-Klein gut gemacht ist (sind die meisten leider nicht),dann ist es immernoch ein schönes Stück Alu.
Einen einzelnen gut erhaltenen Rahmen zufinden, ist auch nicht leichter als einen von den Klassikern aufzutreiben.Man zahlt natürlich nicht die Liebhaberpreise die für Pre-Trek´s angelegt werden müssen,aber
alles in allem sind es auch exclusive Bikes.






Klein Attitude XX von 2006


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (26. September 2011)

Ich wollte die klassische Optik mit moderner Technik.
War eine Entscheidung für 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und 31,6 Stützendurchmesser und ein Tretlager, das ich auch ohne Spezialwerkzeuge einbauen bzw. *ausbauen* kann.
Da ein durchschnittliches Klein Adroit oder Attiude im Durchschnitt  bei Ebay 1400 Euro kostet,war es sicher keine Frage der Finanzen die mich dazu gebracht hat ein 2006 Rahmen mit
kompletter XTR, Formula R1, Ritchey WCS carbon, Tune Steuersatz + Sattelklemme und FRM XMD 333 Felgen mit XTR 970er Naben aufzubauen.
Also liebe Klassikfans,nicht aufregen- wer ein Jaguar E-Type fährt,schert sich doch auch nicht um den Bugatti Veyron-Ganz andere Welten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. September 2011)

Qualitativ bestimmt absolut nicht schlechter, da sie ohnehin bis 2001 in Chehalis Washington gefertigt wurden.
Hier mein altes, leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, aber ein Freund hats und ist somit in guten Haenden:






Hier ist noch ein schoenes von der Wundel seite, ebenfalls ein Trek-Klein, aber trotzdem schoen:





und noch ein weiterer Stilvoller Aufbau vom gleichen Besitzer:


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (27. September 2011)

Hey dogdaysunrise brauchst du kein Schlaf? Ein Posting um 04.51 Uhr!
Danke für deine Bilder-drei schöne Bikes-sogar noch mit innenverlegten Zügen für Schaltung*+Bremse*.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. September 2011)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Hey dogdaysunrise brauchst du kein Schlaf? Ein Posting um 04.51 Uhr!
> Danke für deine Bilder-drei schöne Bikes-sogar noch mit innenverlegten Zügen für Schaltung*+Bremse*.



Bin in einer anderen Zeitzone.
www.wundel.com kennst Du ja, oder!?
De gibt es eine "New Kleins" Abteilung.


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (27. September 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Bin in einer anderen Zeitzone.
> www.wundel.com kennst Du ja, oder!?
> De gibt es eine "New Kleins" Abteilung.




 Ja Wundel kenne ich.Ich hoffe das wir hier ein paar mehr New Kleins zusammen bekommen.
Die Bikes bei Wundel sind aber auch 1A erhaltene kaum gefahrene Stücke- ich fahre fast jeden Tag.


----------



## gtbiker (27. September 2011)

Mach mal deine Schrift kleiner, ist ja grausam!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. September 2011)

So muss das sein, sind ja auch zum fahren gebaut worden.
Auf ein MC1 Adroit in Gator wuerde aber selbst ich mich nicht mehr setzen, geschweigedenn es aus der Vitrine holen.
))
Ja vielleicht bekommen wir hier noch mehr neue Kleins.
Im Leichtbauforum habs mal Tobbi Klein, der hatte ein schoenes, blaues, habe aber von ihm schon lange nichts mehr gehoert oder gesehen.

----

@gt: Was solls, mich stoerts nicht, so koennen meine mueden Augen wenigstens entspannt lesen...hahaa


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (29. September 2011)

Um die Optik meines Bikes zu "sichern" ,habe ich mir heute 2 neue weisse Reifen bestellt.
2-mal Geax Mezcal weiss.Mal sehen wie die sind.
Falls es jemand interessiert- es gibt einen Bikeshop bei Ebay der noch weisse Rocket Ron
verkauft (ca.68 Euro/ Stück).


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (30. September 2011)

Viele,viele bunte Smarties...


----------



## Ianus (30. September 2011)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> 2-mal Geax Mezcal weiss.Mal sehen wie die sind.


 
Unauffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Oktober 2011)

Ach wie geil!!!!!!! Da wuerde ich noch weisse Zuege dran machen!
....ist aber ein Pre-Trek......und muss eigentlich ins Classic Forum.


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (1. Oktober 2011)

Lapsus !


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (1. Oktober 2011)

Unauffällig 



 Sea & Sky ist eine schönsten Lackierungen und die Geax wirken wie für Sie gemacht.
Dogdaysunrise hat aber (leider) recht.
Nicht das du hier nicht willkommen wärst, aber ich schätze im Classic Bike Foren können mehr Leute schätzen, was du da hast.


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier zwei New Kleins in Oldklein -Lackierung.


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (14. Oktober 2011)

In Japan wird noch ein richtiger Hype um die Klein Bikes gemacht.
Die New Kleins wurden zwar nicht mehr in Chehalis gefertigt sind aber bis zuletzt "Made in USA" gewesen.Zudem wurden den Mitarbeitern von Chehalis angeboten mit nach Wisconsin zugehen(Bei Totalbike.com nachzulesen).So dürften viele der Mitarbeiter der Pre-Trek Kleins auch unsere New-Kleins gefertigt haben.


----------

